# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Installer Easy Gui

## beber005

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens de dcouvrir le module Easygui est j'aimerais l'utiliser or je n'ai aucune ide de comment l'installer. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider a serait cool.

Merci d'avance

----------


## josmiley

sous nux ...


```
sudo apt-get install python-easygui
```

----------

